# First 7: Ibanez GRG7221 or RG7421



## alxlrmetal (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying my first 7 strings, but I have doubts between Grg7221 and Rg7421 because I want to start with a cheap guitar to see how it fits to me the 7 strings.

I've been looking for some videos and demos to see if the pickups are "good" or a really shitty pickups and my first point goes to Rg7421

Can you help me to make a choice and tell me what do you think about the both guitars?

Thanks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 28, 2013)

RG7421 all day, you can find them used at pretty good prices most of the time.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 28, 2013)

RG7421 all the way. You can't go wrong with the older MIJ ones or the new MII ones. Even though it's not much a step up in QC, you'll have a little more consistent quality with the RG7421 vs. the GRG7221. This is coming from a guy who's owned lower tier'd Ibanez's and Gios.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 28, 2013)

RG7421. Definitely a step above the Gio series


----------



## JustMac (Oct 28, 2013)

RG7421 with a decent set up and new pickups is a more than formidable axe, go for it.  that white MII one they do now looks rather lovely


----------



## Acrid (Oct 29, 2013)

Another vote for the RG7421!


----------



## alxlrmetal (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks, I'll go for RG7421, and with time and money I'll change the pickups for a better ones


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 29, 2013)

7421 for days


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 For the 7421.


----------



## getitgetit (May 14, 2015)

What makes the 7421 different or better than the 7221? I see that the 7421 has a WizardII fretboard, not sure if that is better or "how" it's better. Is the body a different material? Are the tuners different? Bridge saddle? I'm sure the pickups are different, but I will be putting AHB-3s in there anyways. 

What's the difference?


----------



## crg123 (May 14, 2015)

People (me included) like the 90's Rg7421 because if you find them online for a great price. In the 90's the 7421's were actually Japanese (pre-prestige) made and if I recall correctly they're hand finished. Mine's a 99' and I find myself playing it more then a lot of my more expensive guitars. The neck on it is fantastic, a little bigger than the typical ibanez neck so your hand doesn't cramp. Super comfy.

About neck profiles of Ibanez guitars: http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f16/ibanez-neck-shapes-ie-wizard-i-ii-iii-131220.html

Also: 






but welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## getitgetit (May 14, 2015)

So it's mainly the neck style? I'm seeing $400 range for the 7421 and $200 range for the 7221. Just wondering what's up with the $200 difference. I can't find anything that stands out from googlage. I will call Ibanez and ask when I get the chance I guess. Hopefully someone on here knows and can explain from a "user" perspective, though. I don't often like to talk to reps if I can talk to verified users/customers in lieu.


----------



## crg123 (May 14, 2015)

The Gio series are really beginner guitars and are made of super cheap materials and hardware. They tend to have many finish issues and aren't really made to be other then a "first" guitar. They are produced in China or Indonesia. Pour all your money into upgrading it and it'll still be a P.O.S. IMO.

The 7421's are quality instruments and can even be upgraded to pro quality pretty easily (I'm referring to the Japanese made ones) with the right setup and a pickup upgrade. 

Especially with a 7 string guitar you want to make sure the guitar is built well. It's worth the extra money to have an instrument that will stand the test of time and be a joy to play, rather then having to keep messing with it just to stay intonated or in tune or just breaking down in general.


----------



## blckrnblckt (May 14, 2015)

I tried a MII 7421 recently and the neck is completely different from my MIJ one. I got my MIJ for close to $300.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 15, 2015)

The neck alone is worth paying a few hundred more


----------

